# weird thoughts....



## BobDog

so i'm starting to worry cos the LA's are not calling me back so now i'm thinking that they don't like me as a prospective adopter, they've not even met me! so i'm stressing out now! do i call them, so i not?

i don't want to come across as pushy, but i need to find out what they are wanting to do with me? am i allowed to apply to adopt or are they stringing me along only to disappoint me later down the line?

:shrug:


----------

